# 2 Verlinkungen bei Hotspot Funktion



## Dust (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo erst einmal 
Ich habe durch die Suchfunktion kein Ergebnis gefunden (da mir wahrscheinlich ein konkreter / aussagekräftiger Suchbegirff fehlte), sodass ich mir dachte, ich erstelle selber mal ein Thread. Ich hoffe doch, dass ich hier richtig gehandelt habe.
In letzter Zeit arbeite ich etwas an einer Homepage. Ich selber verfüge nicht über große HTML Kenntnisse, sodass ich auf Programme wie Dreamweaver und Frontpage zurück greifen muss.
Ich habe eine Seite mit einer Tabelle, erstellt, welche 2 iframes besitzt. In der ersten Tabellenspalte habe ich eine Grafik eingearbeitet, welche ich durch die Dreamweaver Hotspotfunktion geteilt bzw. verlinkt habe. Einer dieser Bildlinks soll nun die zwei neue HTML-Seiten in den iframes öffnen.
Der momentane, falsche Codeteil bei dessen Aufruf nur eine Verlinkung geöffnet wird, sieht so aus:

map name="part2" id="part2">
<area shape="rect" coords="413,33,454,50" href="links.htm" target="inline" alt="Links">

Wie kann ich nun das ganze so umbauen, dass beim klicken des Bildes ein weiterer iframe geöffnet / verändert wird?

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe
mfg
Dust


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo....

schau mal in die Webmaster-Faqs ...dort steht das drinnen


----------



## Dust (16. Juni 2004)

Also erstmal danke für deine Bemühung, doch anders als gesagt, steht dort auf der gelinkten Seite nichts, was mir weiter hilft. Zwar weiß ich jetzt wie man eine Doppelverlinkung macht, doch die Frage, wie ich diesen Code in meine Hotspot Funktion einbaue steht da nicht beschrieben, sodass ich nicht weiterkomme.
Kennt sich hier jemand mit diesem Problem aus und kann mir jemand den folgenden Abschnitt meiner Seite so ändern, dass der Link mit 2 Frames verlinkt wird?
<area shape="rect" coords="413,33,454,50" href="links.htm" target="inline" alt="Links">

die Namen für die Frames sind in dem Beispiel eigentlich unwichtig.
Ich weiß dass es sich hierbei um eine große Bitte handelt, aber ohne Hilfe werd ich weiter in der Luft hängen 
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## BSA (17. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Wenn ich Dir nen Tipp geben darf, dann lass Dreamweaver und Frontpage weg, und lern ein paar Grundlagen HTML, damit kommst du 1000 mal besser bei weg...

Und so schwer ist es gar nicht.....

Editor Tipp: Phase 5 von Ulli Meybohm


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Juni 2004)

Das Schema, nachdem man mit Javascript die Adresse eines Dokumentes in einem Fenster(oder Frame) ändert, sieht folgendermassen aus:

```
fenstername.location='seite.htm';
```

"fenstername" ist dabei der Name des betreffenden Fensters/Frames.
"location" das zu ändernde Attribut
"seite.htm" der neue Wert dieses Attributes
Folglich geht das bei dir dann so:

```
<area shape="rect" coords="413,33,454,50" href="links.htm" target="inline" alt="Links"onclick="inline2.location='rechts.htm';">
```
(du musst da natürlich noch den Namen des Frames und der Seite anpassen)


----------



## Dust (18. Juni 2004)

*Danke *

@BSA
Dass das eigenständige Arbeiten besser ist, als wenn man solch einfach strukturierten Programmen wie Dreamweaver und Frontpage alles anvertraut, ist mir klar. Ich würde auch lieber ohne sie arbeiten, aber mir persönlich fehlt die Lust und Zeit, sich hinter das ganze HTML Thema zu klemmen.

@fatalus
vielen Dank für deine Hilfe 
nach dem ersten Einbauen des Codes hat der gewünschte erfolg noch nicht eingesetzt, da ich den Frame lil-inline genannt hatte. Das Bindestrich musste ich entfernen, wodurch dein Teil des Codes dann auch funktionierte. Vielen dank noch einmal, nun kann ich weiter arbeiten *g*

Ich dneke das Thread kann geschloßen werden


----------

